# Sticky  Gigging Musicians New forum idea - Need your input everyone please



## Peel Ferrari

Hi all,

With return of live shows, I asked the Mods if we could have a gigging musicians forum to discuss our shows - setup, sound, live rigs, performance, booking, setlists, reviewing past shows - and they want our feedback on this idea. This post is to get feedback from members as to whether this is valid idea. They will leave this up for a bit to gauge reponses.

Thanks to the mods for consideration of the idea.
****

Members please reply with either:

*YES ! I love the gigging musicians forum
-or-
NO! I don't need the gigging musicians forum*

Thanks!
PF


----------



## guitarman2

Sounds like a good idea. I'm a gigging musician so likely I'd participate. Even if I wasn't gigging I'd find it interesting.


----------



## DaddyDog

Yes.


----------



## Milkman

As a retired (no longer gigging) musician and soundman I would not be qualified to comment I suppose.

Seems like a good way to set up a class structure here. I'm not saying that's the intention, but it will be one result.

Your opinion may vary.

*NO! I don't need the gigging musicians forum*


----------



## JBFairthorne

No for me, at least, no, I probably wouldn’t use it. Whether it existed or not would make no difference to me. I don’t really see the need though. It’s not like there aren’t areas where this can be discussed under the current format. Why go to the bother of creating a special area? Seems pointless to me.


----------



## Milkman

Yeah, I'm sorry to be a bit negative about this one, but such a sub-forum would seem somewhat exclusionary. Again, I understand that's not the intent, but all of us who no longer gig or maybe never did would definitely feel just a bit unwelcome.

There's nothing from preventing someone from creating a thread and that thread lasting....as long as there is interest. Threads like this on other subjects can be accessed here by all members as a reference.


----------



## guitarman2

Milkman said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry to be a bit negative about this one, but such a sub-forum would seem somewhat exclusionary. Again, I understand that's not the intent, but all of us who no longer gig or maybe never did would definitely feel just a bit unwelcome.
> 
> There's nothing from preventing someone from creating a thread and that thread lasting....as long as there is interest. Threads like this on other subjects can be accessed here by all members as a reference.


Not sure I follow your logic. If someone here only owns electrics is the acoustic sub forum exclusionary? If some of us don't record is the "Recording PA" section exclusionary. 
You gigged and did sound extensively and I could see you having lots to contribute in experience. If you have no desire to share that experience that is your prerogative. 
Maybe some musicians here that never gigged and are never planning to might find it interesting, maybe not. 
Gigging is a part of owning gear for many of us and is one of the primary uses of this gear. Others may have other motives for playing guitar and thats ok to. A sub forum such as whats proposed in the OP doesn't have to be exclusionary. By design not every sub forum on this site is 100% inclusive as far as interests go. 
I don't know if a sub forum like this would work. I guess if the majority of the posters here vote no then it wouldn't. Should have set this up as a poll as I think many would vote that would not feel comfortable commenting.


----------



## Milkman

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure I follow your logic. If someone here only owns electrics is the acoustic sub forum exclusionary? If some of us don't record is the "Recording PA" section exclusionary.
> You gigged and did sound extensively and I could see you having lots to contribute in experience. If you have no desire to share that experience that is your prerogative.
> Maybe some musicians here that never gigged and are never planning to might find it interesting, maybe not.
> Gigging is a part of owning gear for many of us and is one of the primary uses of this gear. Others may have other motives for playing guitar and thats ok to. A sub forum such as whats proposed in the OP doesn't have to be exclusionary. By design not every sub forum on this site is 100% inclusive as far as interests go.
> I don't know if a sub forum like this would work. I guess if the majority of the posters here vote no then it wouldn't. Should have set this up as a poll as I think many would vote that would not feel comfortable commenting.



I was asked to provide my opinion.

I did so honestly. I'm sure you did the same, although I seem to be the only one who responded as the OP requested....

I'm not inclined to have the thread turn into a debate.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I like the idea.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I would definitely check it out. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Mikev7305

I'm not sure it's needed as this stuff could be discussed in the recording and PA lounge forum. Im not sure I've ever even opened that forum either despite being a gigging musician myself. Mind you I haven't been gigging almost the entire time I've been a member here (covid).

No we don't need it.


----------



## BlueRocker

*NO! I don't need the gigging musicians forum* 

But also I don't really care. We have lots of places that don't get much traffic (the stolen gear registry has more views than the Bass forum for example).


----------



## Milkman

For clarity, I don't object to the topic. I just think a simple thread, maybe a sticky, is more than up to the task of facilitating such a discussion, which I would gladly participate in.

A separate sub-forum would definitely make some members who also have valid opinions, a bit reluctant to join in.

Just my opinion as always.


----------



## Budda

Dont we have this already?


----------



## Chito

Sure. But some of us have already been creating threads related to gigs and shows.


----------



## Budda

Canadian concert scene and the band lounge. Those who use “new posts” feature will see those threads first as im sure some people only check a handful of subforums. The open mic is also used to post about album releases etc.


----------



## Mark Brown

You're telling me there are subforums?


----------



## Peel Ferrari

Chito said:


> Sure. But some of us have already been creating threads related to gigs and shows.


The idea was a central forum as source of info vs searching through all kinds of posting....pf


----------



## Wardo

I would be interested in reading it.

Be worth a try to see if it works and might be good if all related discussions on the subject were in one forum.


----------



## Mark Brown

If there is a whole dedicated space to idiots who post kijiji ad's I'm gonna say this is a whole lot more relevant.

I like information, most of which is useless to me but that hasn't stopped me yet.


----------



## Budda

Peel Ferrari said:


> The idea was a central forum as source of info vs searching through all kinds of posting....pf


So the canadian concert scene subforum?


----------



## laristotle

Budda said:


> So the canadian concert scene subforum?


Maybe that's confusing to some?
They figure that only big name talent is discussed there?
I'd say rename that sub to 'canadian concert/show/gigging scene'.


----------



## Mooh

Not opposed. It seems to crossover into other sub-forums a little, but I think I'd likely contribute even though I only have an occasional live gig anymore.


----------



## Milkman

Meh, forget what I said.

It's really the tone of the sub-forum that would matter.

Fill your boots.

Maybe I'm just a bit sad because my gigging days are most likely over.


----------



## Budda

laristotle said:


> Maybe that's confusing to some?
> They figure that only big name talent is discussed there?
> I'd say rename that sub to 'canadian concert/show/gigging scene'.


Yep a rename would make more sense imo


----------



## RBlakeney

guitarman2 said:


> Not sure I follow your logic. If someone here only owns electrics is the acoustic sub forum exclusionary? If some of us don't record is the "Recording PA" section exclusionary.
> You gigged and did sound extensively and I could see you having lots to contribute in experience. If you have no desire to share that experience that is your prerogative.
> Maybe some musicians here that never gigged and are never planning to might find it interesting, maybe not.
> Gigging is a part of owning gear for many of us and is one of the primary uses of this gear. Others may have other motives for playing guitar and thats ok to. A sub forum such as whats proposed in the OP doesn't have to be exclusionary. By design not every sub forum on this site is 100% inclusive as far as interests go.
> I don't know if a sub forum like this would work. I guess if the majority of the posters here vote no then it wouldn't. Should have set this up as a poll as I think many would vote that would not feel comfortable commenting.


What we really need is a way to self exclude from all acoustic related sub forums! 😆


----------



## bw66

I think I like the idea. (Full disclosure: I am a gigging musician.) 

There are a couple of threads that could be moved to kick start it, if anyone was so inclined.

Costs nothing to try. I would think that it's as easy to remove a sub-forum as it is to add one.


----------



## Robboman

Yup. I'd enjoy an active sub-forum on gig topics described. Would it gain traction? Try it and we'll find out soon enough. 

Don't call it Gigging Musicians as if that needs to be your personal status to post. Input from anyone who formerly gigged, or is working hard to start gigging is good stuff too. 

Ironic I'm even typing this though, I haven't been here in quite a while and I admit I've been very flakey as a forum member. I'll try to drop in more often


----------



## Alan Small

Could/ would it be regional?
Within xx kilometers of Waterloo(ie)


----------



## greco

I like the idea and I think it is certainly worth a try. 
I'm certainly not gigging and it would be a huge stretch to even use the term musician to describe my level. However, I enjoy reading about those of us here that are gigging. There is always something to discuss and learn.


----------



## Wardo

Alan Small said:


> Could/ would it be regional?


If it was regional some regions might just have one guy there playing gigs and accompanied by a dog that howls the blues more or less on key.


----------



## Grab n Go

If it makes things easier to find, then sure.

I think it can benefit those who might be looking to gig at some point. It also gives those who haven't gigged in awhile a chance to offer advice from experience.


----------



## Permanent Waves

I'm cautiously leaning on Yes, as long as we can keep it civilized. I find this forum shines on that level so I'm optimistic - we seem to be a friendly bunch here. There's a lot of knowledge that can be shared between older and younger musicians, and having more information about different local scenes and how they operate can be beneficial to all. Where I get a bit weary is that I have seen so many of these forums devolve into bitter arguing and mudslinging, they just end up getting closed. The top 3 arguments I always saw were:


"You young bands that play for free ruined it for the older musicians that used to get paid for their talent!"
"You cover bands are ruining gig opportunities for original bands that have true creativity and are not just wannabees!"
" I saw your band last night and you guys suck! You are ruining it for all the good bands out there - go back to the basement!"

So all things considered, if we can stay away from these types of arguments, I would cautiously vote:
*YES ! I love the gigging musicians forum*


----------



## Mark Brown

*YES ! I love the gigging musicians forum*


----------



## laristotle

Permanent Waves said:


> "You young bands that play for free ruined it for the older musicians that used to get paid for their talent!"
> "You cover bands are ruining gig opportunities for original bands that have true creativity and are not just wannabees!"
> " I saw your band last night and you guys suck! You are ruining it for all the good bands out there - go back to the basement!"


You may be correct about some other forums.
I've never seen anything like that here in my fifteen years as a member.


----------



## torndownunit

Since you want opinions. There are subs that cover most of this. Having them seperate helps organize the content well. Another new sub that duplicates the other subs, and clutters it all into a single sub doesn't make a ton of sense to me. Again, just my opinion. 

So no I don't think it's needed.


----------



## player99

When did this forum become a democracy? It's ruled by a corperation that sells our clicks for cash.


----------



## Mark Brown

player99 said:


> When did this forum become a democracy? It's ruled by a corperation that sells our clicks for cash.


Subforums mean more clicks. They should be encouraged.


----------



## Budda

Mark Brown said:


> Subforums mean more clicks. They should be encouraged.


Yes. Hence the suggestion to utilize two of them that cover this lol.


----------



## Hammerhands

I'm not gigging musician but would be interested in pretty much everything discussed.

*YES ! I love the gigging musicians forum*


----------



## Guitar101

*A gigging musicians forum would be fine.*

It would remind me of the days I played the Ganny in Port Hope Thurs, Friday and Saturday nights and a Saturday afternoon matinee about once every 6 weeks or so.
Hauled the gear in Thursday night, played till 1am. Up at 5am for work on Friday. Played till 1am Friday night and back for a Sat afternoon matinee till 5. Home for a nap and back again Sat night till 1 am, packed up and home by 3am. And then there was the odd time when I worked Sat morning at my day job. Not complaining, we had some good times.


----------



## slag banal

Yes


----------



## Peel Ferrari

Guitar101 said:


> *A gigging musicians forum would be fine.*
> 
> It would remind me of the days I played the Ganny in Port Hope Thurs, Friday and Saturday nights and a Saturday afternoon matinee about once every 6 weeks or so.
> Hauled the gear in Thursday night, played till 1am. Up at 5am for work on Friday. Played till 1am Friday night and back for a Sat afternoon matinee till 5. Home for a nap and back again Sat night till 1 am, packed up and home by 3am. And then there was the odd time when I worked Sat morning at my day job. Not complaining, we had some good times.


And it still continues there, probably for the same $ too..


----------



## Always12AM

Mark Brown said:


> If there is a whole dedicated space to idiots who post kijiji ad's I'm gonna say this is a whole lot more relevant.
> 
> I like information, most of which is useless to me but that hasn't stopped me yet.


I’ve been using this entire forum to lure middle aged men into parking lots so I can talk to them for 3 hours in a snow storm.


----------



## Always12AM

Wardo said:


> If it was regional some regions might just have one guy there playing gigs and accompanied by a dog that howls the blues more or less on key.


I’m the only guy in Simcoe County who has trained raccoons to play the banjo. I want my entire own forum where nobody but me can post.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

Always12AM said:


> lure middle aged men into parking lots so I can talk to them for 3 hours in a snow storm.


hey if it's consensual then whatever gets the blood pumping i guess

will be interesting to see who self-includes as 'gigging' musicians. i play a guitar in public about three times per month these days but i don't think of it as gigging 'cuz it's in a church service. what about music therapy at a seniors' care home? i wouldn't call it gigging either except it is in some ways. if me and my howling dog and your trained '***** put on a show and two people sit in lawn chairs and pay five bucks apiece that's a gig but if i play at a funeral and there are 200 people there that isn't by my own definition anyway. 

as far as talking about the ins and outs of playing live music yup let's do it the more the merrier
j


----------



## Peel Ferrari

So, on this idea whos got a gig tonight and whats the setup for your band?


----------



## bw66

Peel Ferrari said:


> So, on this idea whos got a gig tonight and whats the setup for your band?


This might be better as a separate thread, but I'm playing a private birthday party from 4 - 7. Just me playing acoustic covers of mostly classic rock. Simple set up: Acoustic guitar, Baggs ParaDI, Shure 55SH mic, Yamaha mixer with built in reverb and compression (one knob), and I'll pack a pair of Yorkville NX-10C speakers but probably only use one. If I decide I need monitors, I'll probably go with wired in-ears. Outdoors unless it rains (60% chance right now), in which case it gets moved into the garage which will be "intimate".


----------



## Peel Ferrari

bw66 said:


> This might be better as a separate thread, but I'm playing a private birthday party from 4 - 7. Just me playing acoustic covers of mostly classic rock. Simple set up: Acoustic guitar, Baggs ParaDI, Shure 55SH mic, Yamaha mixer with built in reverb and compression (one knob), and I'll pack a pair of Yorkville NX-10C speakers but probably only use one. If I decide I need monitors, I'll probably go with wired in-ears. Outdoors unless it rains (60% chance right now), in which case it gets moved into the garage which will be "intimate".


How did it go? Do you play to backing tracks?


----------



## player99

Always12AM said:


> I’m the only guy in Simcoe County who has trained raccoons to play the banjo. I want my entire own forum where nobody but me can post.


Be very careful with the raccoons. They are sociopathic. They will have no problem stealing your gigs and will be 100% gilt free. Plus keep your eyes on your girlfriend when they're around.


----------



## bw66

Peel Ferrari said:


> How did it go? Do you play to backing tracks?


It went well. The weather wasn't great, but they had a shelter for me. The "audience" was sheltered in a nearby garage for much of the evening - they could hear me, but I really couldn't see them very well. Nevertheless, everyone seemed to really like it.

No backing tracks, just my voice and my guitar.


----------



## Guitar101

Peel Ferrari said:


> And it still continues there, probably for the same $ too..


Yes, I haven't been in awhile. I can't believe Rick (the owner) has survived all those years of people smoking in the bar before they put a no smoking ban in the bars. I don't think their doing Thursday nights anymore. The last I heard Thursdays were Karaoke.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

It would be a great idea .
I posted some threads reflecting those subjects before.

Cool subjects, like how to setup lodging, food expense, taxes / tax right offs, pass ports, fuel use and other essential needs if you're doing cross country trips or gigging in another Country .
When I was based out of Los Angeles, I was on the road for 7 to 8 months, a year , for 3+ years.

You should just add another subcategory here on this forum , instead of opening up a whole other forum.


----------



## Peel Ferrari

I went and lobbied for this, and then got busy...gigging all summer.


----------

